# Buffed.de-Zeitschrift am 22.



## Axarax (6. August 2007)

Hallo, ich habe mich dazu entschlossen die kommende Zeitschrift zu abonieren.
Gibt es a) überhaupt und b) in wie fern die Möglichkeit dazu?

Informationen aus 1. Hand wären sehr nett.
MfG Axa


----------



## Precog (7. August 2007)

Hallo,

habe mir das Magazin heute abboniert nur bekommt man ja als abbonent das ersate Magazin erst im Oktober (Zizat aus der E-Mail: Die Belieferung werden wir erstmalig im Oktober 2007 mit der Ausgabe 12-2007 aufnehmen! ) is das richtig oder is das nen fehler aus der E-Mail ?

Zu dem Tread eröffner, Auf der Startseite ist nen Banner wo du die das Magazin abbonieren kannst.

Schonmal danke für die antwort.


Precog


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2007)

Precog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir das Magazin heute abboniert nur bekommt man ja als abbonent das ersate Magazin erst im Oktober (Zizat aus der E-Mail: Die Belieferung werden wir erstmalig im Oktober 2007 mit der Ausgabe 12-2007 aufnehmen! ) is das richtig oder is das nen fehler aus der E-Mail ?
> 
> ...



Ich hak mal nach.


----------



## Dan (7. August 2007)

Hallo,

das ist anscheinend ein kleiner Fehler in der Antwort-Mail, den wir schnell fixen werden.
Natürlich bekommen ALLE Preorder-Abonennten die erste Ausgabe pünktlich im August zugestellt. :-)

Gruß, Dan


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2007)

Dan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist anscheinend ein kleiner Fehler in der Antwort-Mail, den wir schnell fixen werden.
> Natürlich bekommen ALLE Preorder-Abonennten die erste Ausgabe pünktlich im August zugestellt. :-)
> ...



Jaja Dan, wieder in der falschen Hand Thunderfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarax (8. August 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jaja Dan, wieder in der falschen Hand Thunderfury
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm... TF gehört in die Offhand bei dem Mainhanditem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem warste offtopic..
Danke für die antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2007)

Axarax schrieb:


> Ähm... TF gehört in die Offhand bei dem Mainhanditem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er trägt es in der linken Hand, also Mainhand, aber es gehört in die Offhand.


----------



## Precog (8. August 2007)

Dan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist anscheinend ein kleiner Fehler in der Antwort-Mail, den wir schnell fixen werden.
> Natürlich bekommen ALLE Preorder-Abonennten die erste Ausgabe pünktlich im August zugestellt. :-)
> ...




Ja super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die schnelle antwort


Precog


----------

